# يوجد لدينا اواني متنوعة (حجر)



## مملكة الأواني (21 ديسمبر 2011)

اعزائي الكرام توجد لدينا اواني متنوعة الأشكال 
وهي من الحجر(مغش)
وايضا توجد اواني 
نحاس
وللطلب من جميع انحاء المملكة والتوصيل عن طريق (الشملاني)
وللتواصل معنا 
0547125049


----------



## tjarksa (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: يوجد لدينا اواني متنوعة (حجر)*

ما شالله الله يوفقك ياخوي من واسع فضله .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: يوجد لدينا اواني متنوعة (حجر)*

اخي الفاضل لو كان الاعلان شامل بالصور لكان افضل حتى الزباين تطلع ع الصور 

بالتووفيق يارب


----------

